# The Happening



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Who thinks that the Happening will be a good movie? Since its M. Night Shyamalan's first movie in a while.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

turey22 said:


> Who thinks that the Happening will be a good movie? Since its M. Night Shyamalan's first movie in a while.


I don't know how good it will be but you can bet it will be weird! I find it interesting they are promoting that it's his first R rated film. I don't think I've ever heard anything else like that except promoting "The Heartbreak Kid" as the Farrelly Bros' first R rated movie - and that made sense based on the type of movies they make.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It will take me quite a bit longer for me to forgive Mr. Shyamalan for "Lady in the Water"... one of the worst movies I've seen in years. It was a boring, slow, self-indulgent mess.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

So far the reviews I've read don't look promising.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> So far the reviews I've read don't look promising.


the poster also looked pretty hoaky


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i read some reviews on rotten tomato and they were bad.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

my cousin went to see this movie and told me that it sucked. second worst film he's seen. the other one strangers. :nono:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The previews look pretty good, I'll wait for it to come out on BD though.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> my cousin went to see this movie and told me that it sucked. second worst film he's seen. the other one strangers.


my cousin said the strangers was pretty good, so i'll probably see the happening


----------

